# 2011 Global Regatta



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay as I was reminded over at SA...it's that time of year again...underground FightClub style racing against each other all around the globe! And you don't even have to leave your stretch of water!

It's the 2011 GLOBAL REGATTA baby!

Last year's record time for the 5nm short-course went to KaptainKriz's _Akoni_ at a blazing 58:24. And Ajax ruled the Sail-C class by getting very close to that sub 1-hour time as well. No one raced the 10nm - or at least didn't man up with a time. Chumps!

The GR has very, very few rules. And if you don't yet have a course in your area, set one up! (instructions on the site linked below). We do most of the work for you...you just push your 4KSB as fast as it will go.

So grab your GPS, some swagger, and a few beers. And show everyone what you got!

*GLOBAL REGATTA SITE HERE.*


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ajax being me- BubbleheadMd. 

I'll hit the 10nm course on a day off this spring, Smack. Just not enough time to get around it after a day at the office.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GeorgeB - I see you lurking! And you still haven't submitted a course for The Bay dude!


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Ajax being me- BubbleheadMd.
> 
> I'll hit the 10nm course on a day off this spring, Smack. Just not enough time to get around it after a day at the office.


There might be one or two freight ships anchored in course.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Then it's an obstacle course. Just more fun.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

lapworth said:


> There might be one or two freight ships anchored in course.


That's ok, I'm tripping over fishing boats and lazy daysailors on the short course anyway. I'm used to it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> That's ok, I'm tripping over fishing boats and lazy daysailors on the short course anyway. I'm used to it.


What??? And you still go that fast???

Crap. I need a kite.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> What??? And you still go that fast???
> 
> Crap. I need a kite.


You just need to change locations every other day we get over 25 knt winds for the past 2 months. I was almost at 5knts. Yesterday with only my head sail up. Hey! Bubble it's trophy season out there and those guys have big tournaments going on.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Forgive me dudes, for I have sinned and fallen short of the glory of "winning"....

I was out this weekend with my parents. The wind was perfect for a GR run...reaching all the way...and I bailed. I just didn't think it fair to make my mom and dad meat the rail...especially on Mothers' Day. It was very painful.

However, to make things right, I punched my dad in the pacemaker a couple of times on the way home playing "Slug Bug". I think he got the message.


----------



## saildot (Dec 9, 2010)

Just discovered the GR, very cool! I'm on Lake Travis and marina close to the northern mark... so, I have been running this course for a while now without even knowing it  Now that I know there is a course out there, I can have a greater purpose while cruising the lake. Thanks for giving me another reason to go sailing!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No worries dot. Glad you found it.

We've had a blast running it. And it gets more challenging as the water level drops!

See you on the course dude!


----------



## GeoRacing (Jun 16, 2011)

nice race


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Geo. Do you have a course in your area?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Turns out there's a course just outside my harbour, looks to be 3 GPS co-ordinates so I'll have to figure out how to:
a) Program my GPS
b) Follow the GPS
c) Upload from the GPS
d) Sail quickly, especially since I think we've seen the last of the nice winds for the season.

What are the different divisions, and do we get PHRF style adjustments?


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I am bumping this thread based on a reply to the angst thread.

Okay Mr. Daddy:

Do these work?:
A -- CC Light Fl 4s 17ft 5M
N27* 47411'
W97*22.693"
B Southeast of A 3 M @ 135T (there used to be a beacon here but it has been removed.)
N27*46.297"
W97*21.000"
C North of B 1.5 M @355T There are several ranges, lights and bouys associated with the ship channel in the vicinity, but nothing proximate to this point.)
N27*47.779'
W97*21.096"

I still have some questions. 
Why any direction? Most of the time sailing this course anticlockwise will be the slowest, toughest way to go, but will require one to develop the skill to beat into a 20 gusting to 28+ knot wind with three to four foot chop. There would be no pure downwind spinnaker run. If it is only about time and not developing sailing skills, then run it clockwise with a spinnaker and surf your way home, no big deal.
Is a better course one that has not direct up or down wind leg? What is the best course configuration to test one's total sailing capabilities?
Do your classes factor sail inventory? 
Why two chart positions only determined by a GPS? Doesn't that foster unsafe sailing practice? How can you maintain "situational awareness" with your eyes glued to the GPS? Also, how do you see the damned thing wearing trifocals? Sprayed with salt water?
What about obstacles like gas rigs? Is it better to chart a course that keeps them out of the routes?
We are lucky here. There is an infinity of possibilites.
John


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet! I'll lay it out and we'll see what we've got. As for your questions - answers in red below...



ccriders said:


> I am bumping this thread based on a reply to the angst thread.
> 
> Okay Mr. Daddy:
> 
> ...


You're right. It's a hell of a lot of fun.

So let's race!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

My office has been without power or A/C for two days now.
Since I'm caught up on all of my home obligations, I think I'll take the Pearson around the BFS course and see how I do.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

cc - I had to slightly adjust your second and third marks to get exactly 5 nm. You were very, very close. So, check these marks out and make sure they're good.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=27.785404,-97.361097&spn=0.041308,0.077162

If you approve, I'll add the course to the GR.

I plan on bringing my beach cat down there and running your course soon - so look out!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I only had 5kts of breeze, and my results were rather ho-hum. I'll try again another day.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I only had 5kts of breeze, and my results were rather ho-hum. I'll try again another day.


That's the beauty of GR. Always another chance.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Well Smack I have still not completed the 10nm Philadelphia course. Lack of wind and or current have conspired to defeat me, then I motor sail.

This weekend the tide and forecast winds look just right, but that has happened before, and temperatures are down in the mid 90' F. I will do the 10nm course taking the lead which will not be difficult since there is no competition.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Mr. Daddy,
Your changes are just fine with me. I said that the light Alta Vista Light near mark B had been removed, but I was wrong, it is there and your adjusted Mark B is about 1/2 a NM north of the light. 
"They" are beginning to dredge the ship channel and have several obstructions just north of where Mark C is located, but I doubt that "they" will get any further south with their dredging operations. However, wind conditions could complicate tacking to Mark C if you take the course clockwise.
Let me know when you are going to sail the course, I'll join you if I can. Not the third week of July however. 
Today I sailed the course I sent you. Average speed was exactly 5kts. I forgot to start the timer, so don't have an accurate elapsed time. The wind was SE at 16-19mph gusting 19-22mph at about 155*. I had one reef in the main and the 120 jib and two novice crew, which complicates things. You know, you say; "Prepare to come about" and they continue talking about last weeks church service. Sheesh. Would have been nice to have had a jennaker. 
If you want to see what the wind is like on the bay, go here: Pharos Environmental Software
It is a meterological station right near Mark C
Thanks, hope you get to sail this course. Just think, you could start a trophy cup for the first person to sail all of the Global Regatta courses.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I only had 5kts of breeze, and my results were rather ho-hum.


Bubble, I know this place where 5kts of wind is considered dead calm.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ulladh said:


> Well Smack I have still not completed the 10nm Philadelphia course. Lack of wind and or current have conspired to defeat me, then I motor sail.
> 
> This weekend the tide and forecast winds look just right, but that has happened before, and temperatures are down in the mid 90' F. I will do the 10nm course taking the lead which will not be difficult since there is no competition.


Don't worry...as soon as you take the lead, there will be competition.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ccriders said:


> Hey Mr. Daddy,
> Your changes are just fine with me. I said that the light Alta Vista Light near mark B had been removed, but I was wrong, it is there and your adjusted Mark B is about 1/2 a NM north of the light.
> "They" are beginning to dredge the ship channel and have several obstructions just north of where Mark C is located, but I doubt that "they" will get any further south with their dredging operations. However, wind conditions could complicate tacking to Mark C if you take the course clockwise.
> Let me know when you are going to sail the course, I'll join you if I can. Not the third week of July however.
> ...


Just remember this from *the rules* cc -

6. You MUST use a GPS device in your race that has the ability to track your course and time, and output GPX files for this data. Your entries in the BFS Global Regatta will be with these files - which will tell us all the info we need to score the races. You can submit your GPX files by emailing them here. You can submit as many as you'd like as your time keeps improving. We will not accept any other form of time submission.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think my Garmin 72H can output GPX files. Anyone know if OpenCPN can?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> I don't think my Garmin 72H can output GPX files. Anyone know if OpenCPN can?


I don't know about OpenCPN - but if you can output any file from your device (KML, etc.) - it's pretty easy to convert it online.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Why are the race marks listed in hddd.ddddd* and not hddd*mm.mmm'? It seems confusing to have to be changing the units for the GR and back again for normal navigation. Which setting do most people use? Is it different for racing vs cruising?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ccriders said:


> Why are the race marks listed in hddd.ddddd* and not hddd*mm.mmm'? It seems confusing to have to be changing the units for the GR and back again for normal navigation. Which setting do most people use? Is it different for racing vs cruising?


You should be able to set the units in your GPS device. Decimals are "the new black" in coordinates these days.

No one's mentioned any problems with this in the past races.

Here's a translator that makes it really easy:

http://cmilono.users.sonic.net/GPS/ConvCoord.html


----------

